# German Airedales bred in USA



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

As a favor to a friend of mine (a non-member), I wanted to mention her bitch Cait...
Christie has been successfully working German bred Cait in agility and obedience. Cait has been bred, here in the USA to another German Airedale who is being successfully worked in Schutzhund.
Cait was recently x-rayed showing 13 pups, way more than anticipated. Christie's puppy buyer list isn't so long...
She's anxiously trying to find homes for pups, due any day now.
If any one is interested, PM me and I'll forward contact info to Christie, who lives in the midwest.
Cheers, Meena and I have no financial incentive in this matter


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why would anyone do that when we can get one from Don T ??? LOL


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a High Country dog! But I live in CA. Some people want a pup closer tto home. Some people believe only German lines have what it takes... and perhaps a breeder would like to add German lines to their program, and this litter coming will be whelped in the mid-west.
Hey, if I were a first time breeder and my bitch was carrying 13, I'd freak.
Never the less I've seen video of Cait and photos of the sire: very impressive.


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Cait's web page www.eclipseairedales.web.officelive.com/default.aspx
Arthus' www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/93892/Arthus-von-Bella-Donna


----------

